# A Sign Of Things To Come??



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

This ups the ante on current prices!









Ebay ID 300207553663.

Has the f300 finally started to attract the price it deserves!!

I know this particular watch, as i serviced it for the owner recently. And to be fair, it was in excellent allround condition.

But its not one of the rarer models, and being from the Geneve family was an entry level f300.

True the deep blue dial is striking and those raised markers are pretty funky...

Makes me wish i stuck the Skin-diver on Ebay now, as essentially its the same model with a bezel on!!!

Keith


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Think I need to get in quick







been thinking about an electric watch for a couple of year now


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I cheekily asked the seller if he bumped the price up.









But he was as surprised and amazed as i was at the price...i had previously told him IMO it was worth about Â£200 at top money, and he would have been happy with that!

Don't ask me for advice is the lesson learnt here i think!!! I know f**k all about current trends:lol:

Keith


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Bloody hell, i'll never have an omega!

Lovely watch, dont normally like blue dials but that one is lovely


----------

